# newark show purchase by mistake



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

hi all
hope some one can help, i purchased four 16" wheel trims by mistake instead of 15", i bought them from the accessory stand in the lady eastward pavilion he was situated on the left corner as you entered he sold a mixture of things for motor caravaning, he was next to guy selling gadgets that gives you better fuel consumption hope some one can help 
cheers Edd


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

what help do you need ???


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Kev 
name of company or shop, didn't take note at the time, as we had to be away sunday morning didn't realise until i got home that they where the wrong size when i opened the box
cheers Edd


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Medsteps,
I have the brochure in my hand that they gave everyone who were at the show, do you still have yours, all exhibitors are in it. 
What did the name begin with ?
Norman


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Edd,

If its the same place as I bought my 15" ones from - the very cramped indoor stall - they are based in Hull
 Motorama

They regularly sell them on Ebay but of course the carriage cost is quite high see item number 320355104755

HTH
Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Look on here:

http://www.ukspringfair.co.uk/plan.html

Work out which stand number it possibly was and then contact the organisers of the fair... maybe they can help put you in touch??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Edd

Was it Fourdrive, 4x4 and motorhome accessories they were stand 210 in the hall


Jacquie


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

LadyJ,
You beat me to it :roll:


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for your help, i phoned the organizers today and they gave me the number for fourdrive but they cancelled, i rang them today, so iam waiting for the organizers to get back to me with phone number of people that ran the stand in there place i think it could be the hull comapay it was the very tight cluttered place in the corner 
i will give them a call 
many thanks again 
Edd


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

If it is of any help 'Motorama' are indeed based in Hull, actually on Hessle Road.
I am sure that they advertise in the back of MMM, normally showing wheel trims in the ad.
Incidentally the shop is as cramped as their stall was !!

regards 
Yeti


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Edd,

It was definitely Motorama, and the guy you need to speak to is Les on 07831 862842.

I needed a replacement stainless steel wheel trim on Saturday, which he didn't have, so I ordered yesterday from him using the above number.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the reason why im glad i joined, you just got me out of the brown stuff, i made contact with them this morning and will be exchanging them this afternoon 
cheers Jock and every one else who contributed
Edd


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

medsteps said:


> This is the reason why im glad i joined, you just got me out of the brown stuff, i made contact with them this morning and will be exchanging them this afternoon
> cheers Jock and every one else who contributed
> Edd


Give motorama a company report on MHF, sounds like they deserve good recognition of their services

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

medsteps said:


> This is the reason why im glad i joined, you just got me out of the brown stuff, i made contact with them this morning and will be exchanging them this afternoon
> cheers Jock and every one else who contributed
> Edd


Hi Edd,

Glad that we could be of assistance to you. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

i called in at Motorama today and they exchanged my rims, very helpful cant thank them enough, i spoke with Les he was the man running the stall down at newark
i would reccomend them to any one
thanks again for your help
Ed


----------

